# Home TV lost channels



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I came back from 3 months away and my TV has gone on strike.

When I first turned it on it was as if the signal/pics had all leached away back down the cable - the pic was all broken up - and all of channels 1-6 were missing. 

The picture slowly sorted itself out but I've only managed to get channels 1 and 2 (then 7 and others after but I never go there).

I've re-installed the channels many times, I've updated the software, re-inserted the aeriel but nothing is getting me Jon Snow on channel 4 and I'm gettting withdrawal symtoms!:frown2: I don't have TV in the van so I go 3 months without him and don't miss it. 

I think the apartments I'm in were originally wired with virgin (ntl) cable but I don't have any kind of cable subscription. But I was able to get channels 1-7 before I went away.

Anybody know what might have gone wrong?

Thanks.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Get hold of another TV and try it on your aerial connection. That will tell you if it's your TV or your aerial.

Then you will know where the fault lies. 

If the aerial is co-axe check that the plug that fits into your TV is secure and that the outer shielding isn't touching the central wire core. 

Andy

P.S. Is this Freeview or Freesat??


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Thanks Andy.

I discovered when I finally removed the ntl box (months ago) that the TV actually had Freeview channels.

I don't know what Freesat is, sorry.

Not sure where I'll find another TV - my son's is the size of a house!!

Will check the other tomorrow.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Sounds like a weak signal issue, if you have an external aerial has it been blown out of alignment perhaps??

You need to go about this in a logical sequence, first is to either try another tv, or try your tv on an aerial feed you know is good (neighbours perhaps?)

If your tv works on another persons aerial then it's not your tv that's at fault, it's a signal issue. 

Andy


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Don't you have a satellite receiver to check scart plug connections Jean ? Hate the things, they can sometimes be faulty, scart plugs that is.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi Jean. If you are on Freeview and not a satellite they have added and rearranged some of the channels early this month. 
I can only suggest complete reboot, i.e. pull power lead and wait. Then reconnect and maybe retune again automatically.

Ray.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Hi Jiwawa,

Might I suggest that you start from scratch and reset your TV to factory settings. 

Remove the aerial from your TV and do an automatic re–install. As there are no programmes to install this will completely clear your TV. similar to cleaning your computer.

When the "Re–install" is complete, plug your aerial back into your TV and then re–install your programmes as per the on screen instructions, you may have to enter your post code for this.

This completely resets your TV to your area.

If you are having problems with your picture i.e. pixillation on HD channels, this could be caused by Mobile Signals i.e. 4G at 800 MHz.

I hope this helps.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Thanks all for your input. 

I did try another TV - no signal at all. 

I then discovered that my neighbour had had the same problem about 6 or 7 weeks ago when I was away in Spain and the maintenance people had sent someone round. 

The aerial, or central feed, is in the roofspace of a walkway between the 2 buildings but they then fed in to the upstairs apartments, with no immediate access. So he ran a new feed externally to her ground floor apartment. 

He did the same for me the other day. 

Now all sorted. 

Tho I haven't had time since to catch up with Jon Snow - been too busy emptying n cleaning the van to hand in to the dealer on the last day of its current MOT. :-(


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

No time to catch up with Jon snow?

What on earth can take presidency to that ?

So let me fill you in ...........

You lucky so and so, you can catch up whilst I fret till the next episode

A week to wait 

Sandra


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Is Jon only on once a week now Sandra?

Certainly the few times I have been able to tune in he's been absent.

But the rest of the team aren't bad ;-)


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I'm thinking of Jon Snow in Game of thrones 

Series 7, once a week now 

Sandra


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Ah, I don't know him at all.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Fabulous series if you can access it 

We watch it on TV Now, our granddaughter subscribes

I think the first 5 series have been removed now, and the DVDs are quite expensive to buy 

Totally addictive, enjoyed the books too 

Sandra


----------

